

Could The Internet Kill Off The Real Estate Agent? - Tushbee
http://www.sundaybell.com/classroom/will-the-internet-kill-off-the-real-estate-agent/

======
jsavimbi
I don't believe so. Albeit annoying, moneygrubbing sharks, they do provide a
service to people who otherwise would need to spend inordinate amounts of
their own time in selling something that although is a commodity is actually
something extremely personal and the agent provides a needed stress buffer
between the parties in order to achieve the sale/lease/rental, resulting in
their compensation.

I'd also consider them a decent proxy for airbnb bookings once they figure the
internet out.

